# Dying Baby Goat - Help ASAP



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a herd of adult goats, but have never dealt with babies. I bought a young buck from a posting on craigslist a few days ago. It was sold to me by a relative of the owner, so no info provided. I believed it to be several months old from the ad. Upon purchase, I find out it's 5 weeks old, and was transported three hours by dog carrier in the back of a truck (it's cold here). He seemed ok thankfully, though I remained concerned about his size/age/etc. He was active, vocal, and mobile. Seemed to fit right in. He was very interested in leaves/grass, and bagged grains. Healthy appetite. I tried to get him to try a bottle and he refused it (no prior info on the goat, making sure it was weened). Then last night he started getting really quiet, more docile, and less aware. This morning he won't stand up, and is laying very still.

My observations so far since he got ill:

Calls are very weak and sporadic/little energy for noises

Poop is dark black and semi-liquid

Excessively chewing like something is stuck in his mouth, but no item present

Will now drink from the bottle

The other goats seem alarmed by him (they're able to see one another but not interact)

The goat is struggling to keep his eyes open, as if exhausted and trying to sleep

Not very alert, glazed look in his eyes

Tries to stand up, but is only able to get up on his back legs. Seemingly lacks strength in his front legs. No injury to them present, but stays on his "knees."


Any other critter and I'd put money on him being ready to die. I'm bottle feeding several ounces of Unimilk (milk replacer) at a time periodically. With diarrhea a concern, I'm trying to get liquids/nutrients into him. Right now I have him laying in a pet bed next to my computer so I can keep an eye on him. His stomach appears full/rounded, butt is clear of blockage/debris. Mouth /airways seem clear. As I'm writing this he's struggling to get on his feet, but only managing to roll from side to side. It's like mysteriously overnight his front legs stopped working when he got sick. I have no idea what can be wrong, I'm the farthest thing from an expert on goats this young. We have no vet, and couldn't afford one if we did. All I can do at the moment is keep him warm and keep liquids in him. Any ideas?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Did you take his temp yet? If so what is it?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The chewing is him grinding his teeth in pain. I'm sorry to say ... but you do need a vet :hug: We can't be sure of what's wrong with him online.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would start with an injection of fortified vitamin B. He's probably had a lot of diet changes that have affected his rumen. 1cc per 20lbs
I would also give C&D anti-toxin. This can be a little difficult to find sometimes.
I would give a dose of baking soda. About 1/4 teaspoon mixed in water. 

Some goat kids can not handle milk replacer well, he may do better on whole milk from the store. Pedilyte is good for rehydration and better for him then milk right now. I would start him on that and probios.

Does the diarreah have a smell to it? He is old enough for Coccidiosis to be a concern.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Uni milk is no good get him on whole cows milks and probios right away, he may need some selienium or b vits,but some of the others with more kid experience will be on soon I'm sure


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> The chewing is him grinding his teeth in pain. I'm sorry to say ... but you do need a vet :hug: We can't be sure of what's wrong with him online.


This is the best option for him to survive, sorry but we can only help so much on here.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Take a temp..could it be coccidia. They always have a low level of parasites and the stress from being transported could have brought on the attack. Do you have anything to treat it? 
I'm thinking the constant "chewing" is him grinding his teeth..which means he's in pain.
I bought a buckling who immediately got sick once he came home..
This is what I did...
I bottle fed him electolytes
gave orally Neomycin (can be bought at the feed store)
Pennecillin injections
Probiotics.
I slowly got him on milk.
Be careful with milk replacers,, I've never used them but here they can be the cause of illness in kids.
Get some whole cows milk, from the store to feed him
I hope this helps a little.. for us it took two weeks before he could go outside..He lived in our living room until he was better.

* he didn't have coccidia..I forgot to mention..but these were the treatments for his symptoms taht worked for us*


----------



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

You guys mentioned whole milk and baking soda as suggestions I have here at home. Could I mix some baking soda in store milk, would that do any good?

Right now he's on his left side kicking his legs like he's treading water, and calling loudly.

edit: He's been sleeping in the house, I put a pet bed in the bathroom and just close the door at night. Also, uploading a video online I just took, about a minute long. I'll reply with a link to it in a second.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh no, that sounds like Enterotoxemia. It may already be too late. Once they start paddling, it's very difficult to save them. I'm sorry.

Try some soda if you wish, it may help relieve his pain a little.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Kicking legs doesn't sound good at all. Have you gotten a temp on him? If he will drink all the milk, yes you can put some baking soda in it.


----------



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

http://glenn-haven.com/sickgoat.wmv

Looking for a thermometer, here's a clip I took of him. I'll get back to you on temp in a second.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Pat Coleby on enterotoxemia (treatment is in bold, emphasis mine):


> *Enterotoxemia (Pulpy Kidney)*
> This is caused by the organism _Clostridium Welchii _and/or occasionally _Clostridium Perfringens D_. Both are normal inhabitants of the gut and only when the goat is under nutritional or other stress - usually worms - do these organisms start to proliferate and in so doing give off a deadly toxin.
> David Mackenzie in the first (not updated) edition of _Goat Husbandry_ claimed that immunization against entero was not necessary in properly looked after goats. He knew nothing of the often terrible environmental conditions in which goats farmed in Australia are expected to live. But, even so, in goats whose mineral requirements are fully met, changes in habitat or feed - often the cause of an entero attack - make no difference to their health. In fact, many vets have told me in recent years they consider entero to be a much over-rated disease in goats because, on the average, goat farmers see to the mineral requirements of their stock. Unfortunately vaccination, two-in-one for entero and tetanus, often only confers a false sense of security to the goat owner. A vaccinated goat can develop entero (or tetanus) just as easily as an unvaccinated one if the conditions are right for either disease. A goat that is dying from some other cause usually is stricken down by entero in the final stages. Vaccination makes no difference to this process.
> Kids and young stock are most prone to entero because usually older goats have developed an immunity. Therein lies a large snag. If an older goat that has developed its own immunity - either naturally from contact or from an earlier vaccination - is given an entero vaccination, it may die from anaphylaxis and this will happen very fast. Do not vaccinate all new arrivals as a matter of course, they are better left alone if up in years and their previous history is not known.
> ...


I would definitely consider *coccidiosis* as well. Poor little guy.


----------



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

Got his temp, 96.1 is what I got.


----------



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

Milkmaid: your quoted article above mentioned worms as a possibility. I have some safe-guard (fenbendazole) dewormer for goats - suspension 10%. I give it to my adults every 4-6 months, would this do the baby any good?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's sub-temp. You've got to get him warmed back up to at least 100 degrees. Don't put anything into his stomach until his temp is up.


----------



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

I just hooked up a floor heater and moved it near him, I'll check his temp again in a bit and hold off on the milk/baking soda/dewormer idea until it goes up higher. Anything I can do in the meantime?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

When their temp is that low it may be a sign his rumen is shutting down...see if you can get some probiotics into him. See if you can get a hot water bottle under him to warm him up. he needs to get his temp up asap.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The quickest way to warm him is to put him in a garbage bag with his head sticking out. Put him in a tub of bath temperature water until the inside of his mouth feels warm.


----------



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

A website suggested a warm bath for low temps. He's about the size of a housecat, would it help if I put him in the sink and run some warm water over him? Sorry if I'm asking stupid questions, kind of an emergency situation and I've never had one of my goats this sick before.

edit: @Goathiker - is the garbage bag to keep him dry (keep the water off him directly), or keep him from moving while he's in the water?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's better if you can keep him dry. That's what the garbage bag is for. You can put him in the sink of warm water since he's that small. You want the water like what you would bath in temp wise.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Milkmaid: your quoted article above mentioned worms as a possibility. I have some safe-guard (fenbendazole) dewormer for goats - suspension 10%. I give it to my adults every 4-6 months, would this do the baby any good?


I honestly don't know. I don't usually use chemical wormers. I'm praying for the little tyke!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh boy, poor baby,fingers crossed!


----------



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

I double bagged 2 black trash bags (didn't want to get a hole/leak), and put him in it. I folded it in until only his head sticks out, and put him in a tub of water in my shower. Currently he's laying still with his head resting on the rim, body unmoving inside the trash bag.

I read back over what you said about keeping him there until his mouth was warm, and realized I never checked his mouth regarding temperature (it was taken rectally). Just sticking a bare finger in his mouth and it's ICE COLD. As in, somehow, some way, his mouth feels like he just ate an ice cube. I'm having my 8 year old hold the trash bag so he doesn't squirm and go under, and simply waiting.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Personally, I think it's more likely due to the stress of moving/being weaned so early, than worms. It sounds like coccidia to me, but then I've never seen entero. JMHO. Coccidiosis can be triggered by stress. There's a coccidiosis medicine called Baycox, and I think one dose kills all the coccidia. I don't know the dosage...somebody help me out here!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Baycox is 1cc per 5lbs. I think. It has to be ordered from Australia though, unless you have a very understanding vet. Sulmet is usually easy to find. Di-Methox can be ordered.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Goat hiker any chance your Caroline eddy author of diet for wethers


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The paddling of Entro is well known. It doesn't look quite like what he was doing though. I'm hoping he's struggling because he is so cold and I'm racking my brain on things that might bein the house that to help once he's warm.

Baking Soda
Yogurt
B vitamins

Home made electrolytes
1 quart water
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
2 tablespoons honey or white syrup


----------



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

he ended up getting wet, so I removed the bag entirely as to not tangle him. I let him sit until just a second ago. Dried him with one towel, wrapped him in another, and have him in front of the heater at the moment. I gave him some warm vitamin D milk, a few drops of the wormer, and the 1/4 teaspoon of baking soda that was suggested. He was able to drink the mix, though his mouth is still very cold. he hasn't moved his body since he was put in the water, not even lifting his head, just opening his mouth to cry out now and again. I'm really thinking I'm going to lose this one...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If he is wet, get out the hair dryer and blow him dry. That will help get his temp up. Don't give him anymore wormer.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Jodi_berg said:


> Goat hiker any chance your Caroline eddy author of diet for wethers


 Nope, she was my pack goat mentor though and my Jeter came from her farm. I usually see her 3 or 4 times every year at the different group campouts.


----------



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

Update: Tried to take his temp and he pooped while trying to insert the thermometer. It's pelleted and solid like it's suppose to be, though his temp is still falling even after the hot bath, heater, and towels. Down to 95.9 and falling. It seems the further his temp falls the less he can move, like his body is shutting down. I don't know what else I can do for him.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You want his temp up 100 before putting anymore milk into him. Blowing him dry on low will help bring it up more.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Use a hair dryer to dry and warm him, if you have a heating pad or blanket use that too, put the heating pad on top of a blanket over him


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Take the towels and put them in your dryer, on high until they are nice and hot then lay him on top of one and put another on top of him. If his temp is continuing to fall, it does sound like his body is giving up.


----------



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

I used the blow dryer in conjunction with the heater. He's as fluffy and warm as he's going to get. I do notice some clear mucus in his mouth that sticks between his jaws when he cries out. Not sure if it's milk residue, or what. I'd liken it to snot, though colored slightly white from the milk bottle earlier. Can goats get the flu?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No flu and pnumonia wouldn't show up quite yet. Did his temp come up at all rectally? Is the inside of his mouth warm yet? You've got to figure out how to warm him. Long shot but, do you have a chicken brooder or a pet reptile?

He's too cold to warm himself yet.


----------



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

That's what I'm saying, I've taken his temp rectally twice now. The first was 96.1, and after the hot bath, heaters, blow dryers, etc, it's down to 95.9. Inside of his mouth is still frigid. Even heated up the nipple of his bottle and put it in his mouth to get some warmth in there. I cant get him any warmer or hotter without burning or cooking him. His internal temp just will not come up, even though externally I'm certain he's slightly uncomfortable from all the heat. He's not suffering mind you, but I feel like I'm cooking him in a rotisserie. I'm rotating his bed and moving the heater around to make sure he warms evenly and doesn't get too hot in one place.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

How is his temp?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with what has been said. Get him warm as fast as possible. Liquor bottles.with hot water in them under him might help. If you don't have liquor.bottles then any bottle will work. glass holds heat better.just make sure they don't leak on him. 

Sounds like stress too me.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

You could put him on someone's bare chest and put a heating pad on top of his body


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you think he got too much grain?

Really hoping you can raise his temp....


----------



## MaeMae (Dec 9, 2012)

I am weird. When my babies are cold I actuly put them close to me. Holding them with a heating pad on them. Wrapped both of us in a eletric blankie. Closeness sometimes helps them give a will to live. I am praying ot the creator he lives. 

How is he doing now??


----------



## sav_lion (Feb 20, 2013)

He just died. I was taking his temp again. he lasted until it hit 92.1. He cried out once, kicked all 4 legs, and was gone. Thanks to all of you for the help you offered. It was much better to do something, anything, to at least give him a chance. 

I joined this site in desperation looking for something active that could help me in a dire situation. The silver lining I suppose is I found a place where I can find actual help and people who know what they're doing. I couldn't save this one, but I think I'll stick around, I still have 7 more and lots to learn. Thanks again.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

At least he felt warm and had company till the end.

I very sorry. Losing them is hard.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry I was rooting for you :hug:


----------



## MaeMae (Dec 9, 2012)

I am so sorry hun *huggles* I just lost one that had Goat Polio. Just remember about the rainbow bridge. He will be waiten for you to come there.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry. :hug: You did all you could.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sorry


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

So sorry! You did all you could and I know he felt loved. The hardest part is losing them but the joy way out weighs the bad. 

Again, sorry you lost him


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm sorry! :'( it's always sad when you loose one. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost the little guy, my thoughts and prayers are with you, I know how tough it is to struggle and do all you can to save them. We had our first real loss a couple of months ago. 
It just sounds like he was pulled from mom way too early  What a shame. 
You sure did great trying to bring him back, and he definitely knew love ♥


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

so sorry. I was rooting for him


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I am sure he felt all the love and help you were desperately providing for him.


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

So sorry for your loss,you did all you could & he knew he was loved.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry :hug:

For you to be put in the position of trying to save him is truly a tragedy...and one that could have been prevented had you been given any honest information as far as his age. You are likely the only source of love and attention he'd ever had.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry you lost him!!! Its a shame his breeder stressed him out the way she did! You did everything you could and helped comfort him!! :hug:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Nope, she was my pack goat mentor though and my Jeter came from her farm. I usually see her 3 or 4 times every year at the different group campouts.


I sensed it must be


----------

